# Alum Creek Spillway ...



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Haven't fished Alum's spillway yet this year because I was afraid to make the drive up there to find very little ope water to fish below the dam. With these next few days of nice weather and some warm rain in the future it should bring up the water level and get rid of most of the ice below the spillway. I was just wondering if anyone has been up there lately and if they have been doing any good? Getting tired of being skunked or catching "dinks" below Deer Creek spillway! As always thanks in advance!

(Picture: First eye of 2014 back towards the end of January at Deer Creek)


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Its almost completely open. Very fishable. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

I was there for an hour earlier this morning. Did not catch anything or see anyone catching fish. There are a couple patches of ice, but it is 99% open. You may want to wait until they release some water before venturing out if you have a long drive.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Didn't have any trouble hoisting him up the wall heh . But hey.. NOT a skunk like Deer Creek dealt me Friday.. Unless I could the bottom bouncer rig I reeled in.. Yeah.. like 1/2oz bottom bouncer and swivel with a worm hook connected directly to it.. I catch some weird stuff Lol!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Went to Alum this evening....skunk and no one else catching!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Spillway is flowing nice as of 945a. Looks to be about 6-10 inches below top of sidewalk. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

1224p water is at the top of the sidewalk. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

F1504X4 said:


> 1224p water is at the top of the sidewalk.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ive always liked it down there at the top of side walk to about 12" below and sometimes lower after its been flowing a while. I have gotten fish when its 2/3' above the sidewalk to,just had to find spots with back current or good eddies... with that being said ive never really killed them down there in dead of winter. I dont know how many fish you get down there from downstream but i dont think its many,and when h20 temps are this low not many fish to be sucked down either. Once temps come up a little imo the current from the lake being drawn down attract the saugeye like a maginet. And thats why it can be better when they release water in spring...
There will aways be a few resident fish through out the yr. But it takes things to really line up for a HOT bite there..
Now a place like deer creek is a different story. It pretty much goes from lake to river after draw down. So no deep places for the saugeye to go. So most the fish go threw the dam in the late fal-early spring... 
At least this what i have gathered fishing spillways the last few yrs..


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Save yourself the aggravation and just throw 3 of your favorite cranks out of your truck window doing laps around 270 until you've wasted the amount of gas you would use going there. I've given up on that spot. I'm not fishing until ice out at hoover in the main lake.


----------



## Wdw0718 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just drove past the spillway ...water is a couple feet above the sidewalk. Flowing pretty good.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

